

Someone should build: HN marketplace - niico

I happend to need to buy a domain for a project but domain market places are too overpriced. I'd rather negotiate and help a hacker by buying straight from them.<p>Also could be interesting selling scripts, domains, websites, traffic, ads, etc.<p>If you are interested:
HNMarketplace.com is available.<p>I really look forward to use that.
======
mindcrime
<http://hntrades.com/>

~~~
niico
awesome!

